# GTi International 2011 - June 25/26



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The TTOC have again booked a club stand for Gti International this year.

The stand will be available for both days of the show along with the option of camping overnight on the Saturday. As with previous years though the Sunday is usually the main day for our members who only want to go for one day.

Full info can be found here:

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

We have asked for 25 passes for the stand, *these will be offered with preference to TTOC members in the first instance*. With TTOC membership starting from £10 a year it really is worth joining up to get a guaranteed spot on this and other club stands throughout the year.

So, if people can post up if they would like a pass please, which day / days they will be attending, and also to indicate if they will be camping on the Saturday night....

Nick

*The list...*

*Saturday & Sunday:*

Markypoo + camping - address sent

*Sunday*

Nick - got mine
bigsyd - address sent
caney - address sent
RICHJWALL - address sent
DI4COV - address sent
Redscouse - adress sent
TTsline02 - address sent
AshleyC
toot3954 - address sent
Gareth50
tony_rigby_uk - address sent
McKenzie - address sent
BigBison - address sent
Darthhawkeye - address sent
Charile - address sent


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Sunday only for us please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there but not on the TTOC stand


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

yes plese mate for the sunday


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be going and will be camping so saturday and sunday


----------



## dankay1989 (Mar 23, 2010)

Would be interested in a spot on the stand if possible  how do i go about doing this? Also if on the stand would i be able to enter in the show and shine?


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nem.

Just had a great day at Standford Hall and was made very welcome by all the members.
Put me down for the Sunday (June 26) on the club stand.

Cheers Rich.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Come on guys we need more cars!


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

caney said:


> Come on guys we need more cars!


Stick me down for the the Sunday plz 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nick can you please add me to the list as Sunday only please (provisional) as i need to see if i can get the time off work first

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

dankay1989 said:


> Would be interested in a spot on the stand if possible  how do i go about doing this? Also if on the stand would i be able to enter in the show and shine?


If you want to be in the show and shine you have to park with that area and not the club stand I'm afraid. So you would need to decide which area you want to opt for.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, I've got to indicate to the organisers by the 16th May how many stand passes we want in total. usually we have about 20 cars but we're lacking a bit with names so far...

So, if you want a pass then you need to post up now.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you pop me down for the Sunday Nem


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nick, can you also change mine to a DEFINITE. Ive booked the time off work now so i will be there for the Sunday only.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Tickets arrived today


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nem said:


> Right, I've got to indicate to the organisers by the 16th May how many stand passes we want in total. usually we have about 20 cars but we're lacking a bit with names so far...
> 
> So, if you want a pass then you need to post up now.


Can you pop me down for a stand pass on the Sunday


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, if its possible i would like to be on the stand for the sunday.. thanks.. 

how do i go about getting in the show, will i need the pass before i get there, or shall i pop over to the stand, then bring my car in?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, would I be able to get a stand pass for the Sunday? Only just seen the thread :roll: thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All added to the list.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Nem said:


> All added to the list.


Brilliant, thanks


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Nem.. See u there!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Keep 'em coming guys  nick which spot have we got this time?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure mate

Today was the deadline I was given for numbers. So I've sent off for 10 passes, but said we usually have about 20 of us if they can allow it.

See what they say.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I know a few people who wanna come along, BUT HAVENT POSTED YET!!!!!

Sort it out fella's!!! 

Paul


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll be there sat/sun, I have already arranged to go down with the R32oc. I'll be the odd looking Orange car on the club stand 
I'll make sure to come over and say hi.

P.S. The Candy White Rocco R on the flyer/website was me last year


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, the stand passes have arrived, so if everyone on the list already please drop me a pm with your address for me to post them out to you.

I can get more passes if needed, but I need to know asap...

Cheers.

Nick


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Nem

Can you put me down please for the Sunday on the stand

Many thanks

G


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be there Nem but i wont be on the TTOC stand but i will be popping over to say hello.
Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Where are you then Steve? Are you on the Opie Oils stand? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Where are you then Steve? Are you on the Opie Oils stand? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have a vested interest in Opie but i will probably be tucked away with the Veyrog TT on another stand.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nick,

Can you stick me down for a sunday pass also !!


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone
I'm going to be there on Saturday as I am down in the area the day before
Have booked 2 sprint runs
Ian - iwem


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, I've picked up everyone who's posted so far.

I've got one week left before I have to finalise numbers, so any more need to say now...


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Nick, Hope all is well. I should be able to come to this but don't know for certain just yet. I would most likely like to take a mate along so do I need two passes or are the passes just per car?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

McKenzie said:


> Hi Nick, Hope all is well. I should be able to come to this but don't know for certain just yet. I would most likely like to take a mate along so do I need two passes or are the passes just per car?


Hi mate, be great to have you along for this one.

You need one club stand per car, then you pay per person on the gate on the way in I believe. The stand pass simply gets you into the club area and not the public parking.

Nick


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ticket arrived today..... WOHOOOOOO!!!  

Paul


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Nem said:


> Right, I've picked up everyone who's posted so far.
> 
> I've got one week left before I have to finalise numbers, so any more need to say now...


Hi Nick

Please could you put me down for Sunday?


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nem.

As a new member, I am no longer able to PM or view the parts for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Can you confirm that you have my address to forward the pass to? The reason for my concern is that the Stanford Hall event pass never reached me! :!: 
Can you PM me back and let me know?

If I have to send you my address again, how would I go about doing this to ensure that my address remains private and secure :?:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Nem said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nick, Hope all is well. I should be able to come to this but don't know for certain just yet. I would most likely like to take a mate along so do I need two passes or are the passes just per car?
> ...


Hi Nick, I will be attending this one. Hopefully I can get some more work done to the car before hand as a fair few things are going on. Do you need me to send a PM with my address? Hope you had a good weekend, Dan.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right I'm going to apply for the extra tickets now so everyone who's asked for one will get them sent out over this coming weekend to arrive next week.

I do need your full postal address if you've not already sent it to me, either by PM or via email which is in my signature.

If there are any more people wanting a stand pass post up and I'll see what I can do, but at this point I can't guarantee you will get one.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nick, you have PM

Rich, I have PM'ed Nick your address. Hope your pass arrives safely this time


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Dani.

I do find all this change frustrating :? 
Managed to add my logo tonight, feels like i have have won the lottery  Simple thinks hey :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

RICHJWALL said:


> Thanks Dani.
> 
> I do find all this change frustrating :?
> Managed to add my logo tonight, feels like i have have won the lottery  Simple thinks hey :lol:


You are welcome Rich  
And since you are a TTOC member now you should get access to PMs and the "For Sale" section again. I am sure someone will sort it for you soon!!

I understand that the recent changes must be frustrating to all you honest people on here but as is always the case, a handful of less honest people spoil things for the rest :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi nick,when you sending out the passes?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

caney said:


> Hi nick,when you sending out the passes?


Will get them in envelopes tomorrow night, would have done it sooner but just not had chance.

Got just under 2 weeks to get to you then so should be fine


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All passes have gone out in the post this morning.

I have got 3 spare if there was anyone else wanting to join...

Nick


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Great Nick!
My GTI ticket arrived today, will mug postman daily for pass. :mrgreen:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers Nick, got my pass today thanks :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

got mine today cheers


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mine arrived today - thanks for that!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mine arrived yesterday, thank you Nick 

Paul


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Got mine also - cheers Nick

PS u coming to Yorkshire meet next Thusday?


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Nem

Thanks got the pass yesterday see you guys on the 26th

Gareth


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Got mine also - cheers Nick
> 
> PS u coming to Yorkshire meet next Thusday?


Hoping to yes


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Recieved in the post today Nem, thanks, il look forward to meeting everyone there.. 
Hoping to have my LM's on by then..


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nick.

Thanks, I got the pass yesterday; see you all on the 26th. 

Rich.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Got mine thanks! Just checked the weather,10 hours of rain on the sunday :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

caney said:


> Got mine thanks! Just checked the weather,10 hours of rain on the sunday :roll:


Spose it's a change from getting sunburnt :roll: :?

Bugger


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Nem said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine thanks! Just checked the weather,10 hours of rain on the sunday :roll:
> ...


Should make it interesting on the drag strip :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Weather forecast is now saying cloudy 72c with no rain for sunday


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thats more like it, although it's showing a bit windy currently 

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7da ... tingthorpe


----------



## IWEM (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi

I am at the event Saturday and have tickets etc. it would be great to get on the stand but I am in Warwick on Friday so unless I can collect at the gate or it can be emailed I guess it's too late

Email [email protected]

Ian


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Update - may even catch a little Sunshine on Sunday  if your there on Sat morning best pack waterproofs!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTsline02 said:


> Update - may even catch a little Sunshine on Sunday  if your there on Sat morning best pack waterproofs!


I will and I can see myself spending a lot of time in the Forge tent


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have noticed a few members are planning to attend on Sunday who will be travelling from up north

I.E. Manchester Area.....Syd n Tony  I'm guessing down the M6 :roll:

If possible could you make a stop off at Corley Services so Richjwall and I can join up with you on the way to GTI?

A rough estimate of the ETA at Corley would be great.....Thanks in advance Dave


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

yippeee, managed to possibly skive off work... mite be making an appearence in my TT on the sunday.. got a pass as my mate works at autometrix.....

Always enjoyed inters although this'll be my first time as a spectator..
I used to run the club display with my brother Shane... in fact if any of you are regular attenders i mite even have met some of ya before!

although i dont remember seein this forum at the club events..(tug-o-war, cracker eating etc)

anyway, lets hope the weather holds out!

James


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dave,

I can meet Rich also @ Corley if needs be. Im coming along on my own and im hoping Syd and Tony will also meet there, then we can have a small 4 TT convoy to GTI.

Paul


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Dave,
> 
> I can meet Rich also @ Corley if needs be. Im coming along on my own and im hoping Syd and Tony will also meet there, then we can have a small 4 TT convoy to GTI.
> 
> Paul


Ok Paul Me and Rich will make our way to Corley Services and hook up with you 8) 
So that will make 3 of us so far.

I will Text Syd and Tony some time today to see what time they are planning to set off from Manchester
Unless they respond to this post :roll:........... We can then sort out a rough time to meet up at Corley

TTFN Dave


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me mate  

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

hi all, i will keep an eye on this post and see what time you are meeting at the services, we will be making more stops on the way down than usual due to needing to stretch my and Linda's legs due to recent operations, if we see you at the services all good, but if we are not there by leaving time we will see you at GTI

just for you Paul :lol:



















   :roll:










   :roll:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> hi all, i will keep an eye on this post and see what time you are meeting at the services, we will be making more stops on the way down than usual due to needing to stretch my and Linda's legs due to recent operations, if we see you at the services all good, but if we are not there by leaving time we will see you at GTI
> 
> just for you Paul :lol:
> 
> ...


Looking good Syd


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ooooooo Syd, stop it now   

Dont tempt me anymore, ill have to have a good look tomorrow mate 

Right those wanting to meet at Corley Services, its approx 30 mins from Bruntingthorpe, so im looking at getting there for around 9am - 9.15am, so if we aim to meet at Corley services for around 8.30 - 8.45am, how doe this sound ?? And who will be meeting there so we know numbers?

Paul


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

A few snaps from today.....










































Boy was it hot!!!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Link to album, 7 videos currently another 2 to upload

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/slinedotcodotuk/GTI International 26th June 2011/


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice show and good to meet new faces aswell as old  

Bloody warm day and have definitely caught the sun :lol:

Was a good turnout from the TTOC and a great day overall  

Paul


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

Was a lovely day, managed to enjoy the afternoon there.. Managed to check out the club stand and meet bigsyd and his lovely wife, both very friendly! Always nice to put a face to a name!

Anyway hopefully see more of u at other shows..

Some lovely TT's there.. Plenty of inspiration now.. Have been keeping the car stock to enjoy it, bit after today I'm gonna start more detailing and mods I think.. Damn u GTi.. 

James


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Few of my RS 



















Paul


----------



## GlennD (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a few off my photos that I took on Sunday.

The rest are all here so feel free to pick any out and post them. 

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll66 ... ?start=all


----------



## RICHJWALL (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks to all who organised the TTOC at the GTI International show.

Nice to meet up with all the, not so old faces  and the new one's also.

Congratulations to :mrgreen: Chris :mrgreen: for bagging a trophy in the "show and shine". [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

Very proud of my unmodified TT. Avoided the temptations of the day, REVO map (£229) offer etc. Dont know how long I can hold out through. :lol:

See you all soon Rich and Beth


----------

